# MacOS 9 et Éléments temporaires



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2000)

Sous MacOS 9 le dossier invisible Éléments temporaires situé à la racine du disque ne se vide plus au redémarrage, ce qui finit à longue par encombrer le disque dur inutilement, et on ne s'en rend pas compte car le dossier est justement invisible. Il existe des utilitaires US (Auto Purge, par exemple) mais ils ne fonctionnent pas sur un système français.
Qui en fera un ?
Pour le moment, l'astuce que j'ai trouvée est de laisser un 8.6 sur une partition. De temps en temps je redémarre sur celle-ci et je jette à la corbeille ce dossier qui est redevenu visible sous 8.6.

[Ce message à été édité par Gilbert (Édité le 06-02-2000).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2000)

question à Gilbert. 
comment vérifier ce pb?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2000)

Pour voir ce dossier Éléments Temporaires sous MacOS 9, il faut avoir Action GoMac 2.0.3: cet utilitaire, qui installe au bas de l'écran une barre escamotable bien pratique pour lancer ou ouvrir tout ce qu'on veut révèle grâce au menu Drives le contenu des disques; il fait apparaître ainsi ces fichiers invisibles et permet même de les lancer!


----------



## mchillier (18 Février 2000)

Utilise Resedit pour vider les dossiers invisibles.
Pour tout savoir sur Resedit : http://www.multimania.com/resedit/


----------



## yvan (18 Février 2000)

Pour voir le dossier temporaire, jutilise Sherlock et je recherche « Eléments temporaires », dans Sherlock jouvre le dossier « Eléments temporaires », dans la fenêtre du bas je sélectionne un fichier et dans le menu « Fichier » je le déplace dans la corbeille « Placer dans la corbeille ». Cette opération est à renouveler pour vider complètement le dossier « Eléments temporaires ».Pour finir je vide la corbeille. Cest simple, pas cher, mais il existe sûrement mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Février 2000)

on pêut aussi voir les éléments invisibles et temporaires et autres avec l'excellent fyle buddy, la version 5.3.3 en français est arrivée et ça marche avec OS9


----------

